# Christ’s power is illustrated in their weakness



## MW (Nov 11, 2014)

Thomas Boston, Works, 6:375:

Whatever sweet clusters of sense the Lord may allow any of his people for their refreshment by the way, the life of sense is certainly reserved for heaven, where all weakness is put off. The life of Christians here is a life of believing, hoping, patient waiting, in a course of doing, suffering, struggling, and wrestling, where Christ’s power is illustrated in their weakness.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow, I really like this one! I'm thinking that it may find its way into a lesson I'm working on this very day. Thank you.


----------

